# blöde frage - flat trick, name^^



## acrys (16. September 2008)

hallo..

ahm, ich hab nur ne kurze, glaub recht blöde frage.. wie heißt dass denn wenn man zb auf den beiden linken pegs des bmx's steht, und dann mit dem einen fuß das hintere peg los läßt, den lenker dreht, und dann mit beiden füßen auf den vorderen pegs und verdrehtem lenker weiterrollt..

wie heißt dieser spin oder was auch immer.. danke schonmal


----------



## Caracal (16. September 2008)

acrys schrieb:


> hallo..
> 
> ahm, ich hab nur ne kurze, glaub recht blöde frage.. wie heißt dass denn wenn man zb auf den beiden linken pegs des bmx's steht, und dann mit dem einen fuß das hintere peg los läßt, den lenker dreht, und dann mit beiden füßen auf den vorderen pegs und verdrehtem lenker weiterrollt..
> 
> wie heißt dieser spin oder was auch immer.. danke schonmal



Am naheliegendsten wäre wohl erstmal ein Fork Glide (--> Youtube).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acrys (16. September 2008)

kommt fast hin, ich mein eigentlich aber die bewegung von normal, wenn man auf dem bike steht, zum fork glide, dieses drehen des lenkers.. solange es da überhaupt einen namen gibt..
steht meines wissens am anfang vieler flatland tricks.. zu sehen zb hier bei 1:19


----------



## Caracal (17. September 2008)

acrys schrieb:


> kommt fast hin, ich mein eigentlich aber die bewegung von normal, wenn man auf dem bike steht, zum fork glide, dieses drehen des lenkers.. solange es da überhaupt einen namen gibt..
> steht meines wissens am anfang vieler flatland tricks.. zu sehen zb hier bei 1:19



Ich denke nicht, dass es einen speziellen Namen für diese eine Teilbewegung gibt. Bin allerdings auch kein Experte für die Thematik. Ich denke mal, wenns danach mit etwas anderem weiter geht, kann man einfach sagen: Fork Glide --> Backwards Halfhiker (als Beispiel).


----------



## Caracal (11. Oktober 2008)

Habe mich getäuscht. 

--> Halfhydrant


----------



## acrys (12. Oktober 2008)

in diesem falle noch vielen dank für die info


----------



## CamMcGaul (7. Februar 2011)

ich suche auch den namen von einem trick. und zwar, wenn man mit dem einen fuß auf dem hinterrad steht, mit dem anderen auf der pedale und dabei nur eine hand am lenker hat.

danke , falls jemand antwortet...
grüße


----------



## mainfluffy (7. Februar 2011)

lawnmover.
hier bei  0:54 min.den meinst du ,oder?
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/18561787"]One day in Aurich on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## CamMcGaul (8. Februar 2011)

ja, genau. danke vielmals.


----------

